# Apple Announces Major Aperture Update!



## keithfullermusic (Jun 11, 2012)

No specifics, but apple just announced a major aperture update at the WWDC. Hopefully, we will see what these are very soon. I can just breathe a heavy sigh of relief knowing that they are still working to keep it up against Lightroom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2012)

Define "major." They announced a new 15" MacBook Pro with a Retina Display, and an update to Aperture (along with all the other system and 'pro' apps) to support the 2880x1800 pixel display. Nothing else that I've seen (yet...).


----------



## DanielG. (Jun 11, 2012)

The Aperture pages have been updated: http://www.apple.com/aperture/whats-new.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2012)

Major? Not from where I sit... :-\


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree - nothing major. although, from first glance the shadows/highlights is exponentially better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I agree - nothing major. although, from first glance the shadows/highlights is exponentially better.



Which would be great if I used Aperture for RAW conversions, but I use DxO for that, and Aperture to manage my libraries.


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 12, 2012)

The new items are very iphoto ish such as auto adjustments. The UI got a facelift but still does all the same things with just different icons. haven't delved too far into it yet as I also use LR 50/50. We'll see.


----------

